# which would you prepare to buy?



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nizzan 350Z (Z33) or Nissan 370Z (Z34)


Nizzan 350Z (Z33)








Nissan 370Z (Z34)


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

Depends on what you want to use it for. If you want to take it to the track every so often then get the 350z. If price is an issue you can find lowish millage 04-08 for under 20k now.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i wouldnt buy either to be honest... there are better cars for cheaper


----------



## nismoR35 (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the Z34 but yeah.. Shadao does have a point.. XD


----------



## GTS 2.4 (Nov 3, 2010)

I second Shadao


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

370...like the front end styling MUCH better....and if it's those two specific cars...like the 370 color better...but you don't give much info to go on...


----------



## Jenny2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think so this car has been done a big change. Most of it looks same as the old generation..can you tell me more description about the 2cars, Jward. But thanks for the images.. 

Rvs For Sale


----------

